# Ponies...do it.



## Chris H. (Apr 15, 2012)

Watch My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic.

No I'm fucking serious do it. I'm not trolling, I'm not bullshitting, etc. That fucking silly ass cartoon designed for little girls has helped me a ton to lighten up, forget about symptoms and feel some feelings I had buried for years.

Again i know some people are gonna hate on this and I'll probably get a shit ton of negative feedback but that stupid show has helped me a ton in distracting and feeling good about life again (I think it's those little life lessons they include).

So i just thought i would share this with you guys and if you hate it, o well, at least you weren't obsessing about dp and scouring google for answers per the norm (At least for me).

It really is a good show, i can't explain it just have to give it a chance and watch it.

(Ignore the stupid theme song, everyone hates the opening)


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

I want to add one of my favorite songs into mix (a la My little pony):


----------



## RockerChick (Mar 18, 2013)

Yay a brony! Someone who understands how amazing this show is. It gave me the childhood I never had.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## StartingOver (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh great, even more insecure **** from 4chan.


----------



## Washer (Mar 19, 2013)

Haha. I havn't watched My Little Pony ever, but this might be the time to try it out. Generally though i find that television shows often are good at distracting me, albeit not doing much to activate me.

Oh, and on the subject:


----------



## Chris H. (Apr 15, 2012)

RockerChick said:


> Yay a brony! Someone who understands how amazing this show is. It gave me the childhood I never had.


That's exactly what hit me about the show.

I was telling my therapist about how much I love it and I didn't understand why, and he said it's because it's teaching me and helping with a lot of things I missed out on as a child.

Hate and troll all you want this show is friggin incredible


----------



## Chris H. (Apr 15, 2012)

moving on said:


>


this hurts my soul....


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

What the fuck!!?!!?!

... And 74 bids.. Sick people


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)




----------

